# spa lavish



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to all those who encouraged spa lavish. We have been using it for a week now and my lovies faces are already so much cleaner than just a daily with soap/water wash. 
THANKS!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love spa lavish. I use is almost every day and keeps his face so much fresher looking and smelling good. I got one of those medicine syringes from the pharmacy (what you use to administer liquid medicine to kids) and I use that to rinse the areas I wash. Minimizes how much of him I have to get wet.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We use it here too  it's awesome


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I love spa lavish. I use is almost every day and keeps his face so much fresher looking and smelling good. I got one of those medicine syringes from the pharmacy (what you use to administer liquid medicine to kids) and I use that to rinse the areas I wash. Minimizes how much of him I have to get wet.


What a great idea! Lucy hates having her face washed all the time, I think that will help.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love Spa Lavish and use it often -- but my very favor product for the face is made by #1 All Systems and is called Super Whitening Gel. You can leave it in or wash it out and it truly does help the face stay whiter, imho.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi loves it when I wash Lisi's face w/SL. I think it must be the smell! I only use it l x per week, but I do like it. I have always used J Baby Shampoo, and that is also good.


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought this facial scrub and tried it yesterday. Yes it smells good but old stains still remain the same after scrubbing no signs of improvement. I'll continue using it for a few days and see how it goes. However, I have tried white on white by Chris Christensen, wiping everyday, eye envy and now Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. The thing is my boy was fed kibbles soaked in warm water and had the stains before I got him. He has this brownish color on his face coat (chin, cheeks and tear stains). Has anyone manage to clear old stains before? If yes, with which product?


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I love the Spa Lavish facial scrub. It smells great and is a great daily facial scrub for Rocky. It works really well.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I love spa lavish. I use is almost every day and keeps his face so much fresher looking and smelling good. I got one of those medicine syringes from the pharmacy (what you use to administer liquid medicine to kids) and I use that to rinse the areas I wash. Minimizes how much of him I have to get wet.


Excellent idea! thanks


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love Spa Lavish and use it often -- but my very favor product for the face is made by #1 All Systems and is called Super Whitening Gel. You can leave it in or wash it out and it truly does help the face stay whiter, imho.


Does this dry the fur out or make it brittle?


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Blizz said:


> I bought this facial scrub and tried it yesterday. Yes it smells good but old stains still remain the same after scrubbing no signs of improvement. I'll continue using it for a few days and see how it goes. However, I have tried white on white by Chris Christensen, wiping everyday, eye envy and now Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. The thing is my boy was fed kibbles soaked in warm water and had the stains before I got him. He has this brownish color on his face coat (chin, cheeks and tear stains). Has anyone manage to clear old stains before? If yes, with which product?


Its definitely not a magic cure over night. But after a few days of use the area is much cleaner and slightly faded. The pictures i have found are over the course of a month going from light/medium staining to almost clear. mostly you need to make sure his face stays dry and clean to help clear up the staining. Finn drinks my dunking his entire head in the bowl. Seriously, he makes a mess within a 3 ft radius of the bowl and soaks his entire face. we are constantly drying him off. I love the smell of spa lavish and how clean it leaves him. He isnt stinky after a fresh bath anymore. His face became tear stained from teething so now that he is over that we are working on cleaning it all up. This seems to be helping.


----------

